
Ask HN: I'm selling my mobile app, before launch. Is it a good idea? - davidbwire
I have been working on different ideas within the faith-based space (Christian Community) for the last 2 years. But for $1,500 I got from friends, I have paid all bills from my pocket.<p>The first concept (sanicms.com) failed with good reasons, but it brought in a new idea (Notisha.com) which I&#x27;m now selling before launch.<p>I&#x27;m selling because I&#x27;ve basically run out of cash to push it through the pilot phase and the conflict with my fiancee has gotten to unbearable levels, all because of what I&#x27;ve been working on.<p>I haven&#x27;t quite given up on it (Notisha.com). If I had some cash I would still pursue it. Raising money at this stage would likely not be possible as there&#x27;s no traction.<p>What would you have done if you were me?<p>Here&#x27;s a link to the auction (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flippa.com&#x2F;7997879-notisha) and a small rant I had a while back (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackernoon.com&#x2F;im-done-building-technology-solutions-for-church-cb6f60d77617#.ju8gujrg3)
======
davelnewton
I can't think of any way to answer this question in a meaningful way.

SaniCMS sounds like something for sanitation, btw.

> [...] they seemed to be cautious to not say something that criticizes the
> product.

Well yeah. In general, people don't want to come across as sounding critical.
The feedback loop is a two-way street--the responsibility for gathering
accurate, honest feedback doesn't lie just on the people you're trying to sell
it to.

> The church is too cautious to try out new things.

That's a pretty broad brush. It sounds like you put a lot of eggs in a fairly
small basket. That's not generally the most effective approach, while
understanding it's good to have at least _someone_ on board before going
broader.

> They preferred buying the product but at a very low price or getting it for
> free.

Huh. That's so weird.

Regarding Notisha: there seems to be nothing "faith-based" at all around a Q&A
app. While having a target market is swell, if your focus is _too_ narrow,
you're missing a ton of potential opportunity.

At this stage in your startup mentality, I think attempting a sale might be
the best approach. Startups require grit, unwavering dedication, and a
willingness to stay with it.

You already have the app and the infrastructure: why can't you float it on the
side?

~~~
davidbwire
Thank you for your analysis of the post I made earlier. I have learned a thing
or two from it.

If the sale fails, I'll definitely do it on the side but with a few tweaks.

